# Columbus Ohio Martial Arts Instruction



## Jack Meower

Hi all.  I've been reading MartialTalk for a while but just joined today.  

I'm looking for martial arts instruction in Columbus, Ohio.  I am 42 years old and have nearly no previous experience (one summer of Shotokan classes as a teenager).  As far as what I'm looking for, I suppose it's pretty much everything.  See below in no particular order: 

 - I would like to learn realistic, applicable self defense. 
- I would like to get in better physical shape.  I'm not necessarily looking for a rigorous workout, but something that would get me moving and hopefully inspire me to work out further.  
- A hobby.  I would like something fun to participate in on a regular basis.  

Below are some of the schools in the area that I am considering, with links if available and lists of arts taught:  

- *Dr. Wu's Kung Fu*  (No website)  From what I understand he teaches a few Chinese systems including Wing Chun and Baguazang.  I'm not sure of what others.  They used to have a website with that information but it no longer exists.  

- *Hilliard Martial Arts Center* http://www.teamhmac.com/  Teaches Modern Arnis and Aikido.  I am primarily interested in the Modern Arnis curriculum, I think.  

- *Seishin Karate Club* http://www.karateheart.com/    Teaches Shorin Ryu under the Shorin-Ryu Karate and Kobudo Association of America.  I believe they teach Matsubayashi Ryu, but I'm not certain.  

- *Asian Fighting Arts* http://asianfightingarts.com/home/ and http://sikaltactical.com/  This appears to be a hybrid of several Philippine and Indonesian arts.  I can't seem to find any info on this anywhere except their own websites.  

- *Circle of Harmony* http://www.aikicircle.com/index.html  Teaches Aikido and Aiki Ju Jutsu.  

- *Jay T. Will Karate*  (No Website)  Teaches American Kenpo, which the instructor also called Chinese Kenpo.  Received his black belt from Jay T. Will.  

- *Contemporary Karate Studio* http://www.contemporarykarate.com  Teaches American Kenpo.  

- *Tai Chi Corner* http://www.taichicorner.net/index.html  Teaches Tai Chi and Water Style Boxing.  

- *Short North Muay Thai* http://www.shortnorthmuaythai.com/  Teaches Muay Thai.  

I think I would like to find a Silat school, but haven't been able to find a true Silat school.  The Sikal is based in part on Silat, but I cannot seem to find much information about that.  

The Tai Chi Corner is the only school I've visited to date.  The instructor was nice enough, but I'm just not sure it's right for me.  I will visit others in time, but I would like some input from others if possible.  I'm also open to any other suggestions in the Columbus area.  

Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to give.


----------



## MBuzzy

I have to recommend Central Ohio Martial Arts - I train in Haidong Gumdo there.  Korean Sword Art.  Master Clements teaches a wide range of Korean Martial Arts including Jido Kwan Tae Kwon Do, Hapkido, Haidong Gumdo, Kuk Kung, as well as hosts a Tai Chi class.  I love the school and would strongly recommend anyone there.

http://centralohiomartialarts.com/


----------



## Jack Meower

MBuzzy said:


> I have to recommend Central Ohio Martial Arts - I train in Haidong Gumdo there.  Korean Sword Art.  Master Clements teaches a wide range of Korean Martial Arts including Jido Kwan Tae Kwon Do, Hapkido, Haidong Gumdo, Kuk Kung, as well as hosts a Tai Chi class.  I love the school and would strongly recommend anyone there.
> 
> http://centralohiomartialarts.com/



Thanks for the reply.  I knew I was going to forget something, and I forgot that one.  I was considering their Hapkido program - do you have any experience with Hapkido there?  

That is also probably the closest of the listed schools to my home.


----------



## arnisador

Jack Meower said:


> - *Hilliard Martial Arts Center* http://www.teamhmac.com/  Teaches Modern Arnis and Aikido.  I am primarily interested in the Modern Arnis curriculum, I think.



The head instructor used to post here as *Mao* (Modern Arnis of Ohio). You can still find him at *MartialTalk.com*'s sister site *FMATalk.com *as *Mao*. I've met him; he's a nice guy.


----------



## kailat

Id recommend Guru Ken Pannels Asian Fighting Arts.. however he is in DAYTON OHIO about 45 mins W of Columbus..

 I do think he has a branch school or student in Columbu though..

 I was just there this past weekend and I was NOT impressed with any of the schools in the Columbus area..but thats just me... I have heard of Mr. Clements as well.. and he seems to have a well rounded curriculum...


 choice is yours really...

 I know there are awesome schools there.. But I sure wouldn't go off of what I saw from competition this past weekend at the ARNOLD...wow.. i was so disapointed..  If u can look into guru KEN PANELL at asian fighting arts and tell him I sent you.. (cory) he will recommend a good school if anything else...


----------



## Jack Meower

arnisador said:


> The head instructor used to post here as *Mao* (Modern Arnis of Ohio). You can still find him at *MartialTalk.com*'s sister site *FMATalk.com *as *Mao*. I've met him; he's a nice guy.



Thanks.  I spoke with him a week or so ago about visiting, and he was very nice.  I would like to visit the school, but I was trying to research some other options that were less expensive.  Not that they are outrageously priced, but they are at the high end of my available budget.


----------



## Jack Meower

kailat said:


> Id recommend Guru Ken Pannels Asian Fighting Arts.. however he is in DAYTON OHIO about 45 mins W of Columbus..
> 
> I do think he has a branch school or student in Columbu though..
> 
> I was just there this past weekend and I was NOT impressed with any of the schools in the Columbus area..but thats just me... I have heard of Mr. Clements as well.. and he seems to have a well rounded curriculum...
> 
> 
> choice is yours really...
> 
> I know there are awesome schools there.. But I sure wouldn't go off of what I saw from competition this past weekend at the ARNOLD...wow.. i was so disapointed..  If u can look into guru KEN PANELL at asian fighting arts and tell him I sent you.. (cory) he will recommend a good school if anything else...



Thanks.  Yes, the first link I included shows a school in Columbus.  I just can't seem to find any information on Sikal.  Maybe I will call Guru Ken and ask him.


----------



## jks9199

There is also at least one, and I think possibly two or three Bando schools run in the Columbus area.  They're won't likely have much advertisement; I'll try to find some info about where & when or who to contact if you're interested.

For general info about Bando, see www.americanbandoassociation.com


----------



## MBuzzy

Jack Meower said:


> Thanks for the reply. I knew I was going to forget something, and I forgot that one. I was considering their Hapkido program - do you have any experience with Hapkido there?
> 
> That is also probably the closest of the listed schools to my home.


 
I actually recently attended a Hapkido Seminar at COMA with Dr. Duk Gun Kwon, a 9th Dan in Hapkido.  It was a GREAT seminar...mostly Master Clement's students, but a little bit from all around.  I know that Dr Kwon is Master Clement's Hapkido Master, so I will assume that his style has translated to her.  I was very impressed to say the least.  He took a very basic self defense technique, that we probably all know and spent almost 3 hours expanding on the one technique.  Basically going over every application for just about any situation.  Very eye opening how one simple thing can be used in such a huge variety of situation.

I have never attended one of Master (Laura) Clement's Hapkido classes, but I do like her teaching style and her curriculum is very wide and varied.  The people there are also a lot of fun and very nice.  Also, the facility is INCREDIBLE....it is huge with every resource you can imagine, including a full supply store.  At the very least, I recommend a visit and sit in on a class or two.


----------



## Jack Meower

jks9199 said:


> There is also at least one, and I think possibly two or three Bando schools run in the Columbus area.  They're won't likely have much advertisement; I'll try to find some info about where & when or who to contact if you're interested.
> 
> For general info about Bando, see www.americanbandoassociation.com



Thanks jks.  I definitely would like to know more about the Bando schools in the area, if you could find some info that would be great.


----------



## exile

MBuzzy said:


> I actually recently attended a Hapkido Seminar at COMA with Dr. Duk Gun Kwon, a 9th Dan in Hapkido.



He's also my instructor's TKD instructor, and a Kukkiwon 9th Dan in TKD. My instructor, Master Allen Shirley, went up to fourth dan under Gm. Joon Pye Choi, a senior student of Byung Jik Ro's in the Song Moo Kwan lineage, but for the past several years has been studying under Gm. Duk, by whom he recently was awarded his fifth. I've done a Hapkido seminar with him at the Tuttle Center where our dojang meets, and I agree, he's a phenomenal exponent of self-defense-based MA. Very, very concrete and practical, always with 'the pavement arena' in mind.


----------



## Jack Meower

exile said:


> He's also my instructor's TKD instructor, and a Kukkiwon 9th Dan in TKD. My instructor, Master Allen Shirley, went up to fourth dan under Gm. Joon Pye Choi, a senior student of Byung Jik Ro's in the Song Moo Kwan lineage, but for the past several years has been studying under Gm. Duk, by whom he recently was awarded his fifth. I've done a Hapkido seminar with him at the Tuttle Center where our dojang meets, and I agree, he's a phenomenal exponent of self-defense-based MA. Very, very concrete and practical, always with 'the pavement arena' in mind.



Thanks Exile.  What classes do you take at the Tuttle Rec Center, and what are they like?  From what I just saw on their site it appears as though quite a few things are offered, many of which are free.


----------



## Brian Johns

Jack Meower said:


> Thanks. I spoke with him a week or so ago about visiting, and he was very nice. I would like to visit the school, but I was trying to research some other options that were less expensive. Not that they are outrageously priced, but they are at the high end of my available budget.


 
At the very least, visit the school and check out what he has to offer. You'll find a well rounded way of approaching martial arts and self defense.


----------



## Tarot

Hey Jack, welcome to MT 

I currently train at the Hilliard Martial Arts Center in Modern Arnis.   If you're looking for weapons training and empty hand training please come  check out the school.  Master Dan is very knowledgeable and a great instructor.  He will gladly answer any questions you have and will show you around the school.

I also train at Ohio Muay Thai which is a sister school of Short North Muay Thai.  While I don't personally have any experience with Short North, I can definitely recommend Ohio Muay Thai.  The instructors are awesome, helpful, and also extremely knowledgeable.  The school also just moved to a bigger place and now there is over 5000 sq. feet of space.

Good luck with your search!  If you have any questions feel free to PM me.  :asian:


----------



## Brian Jones

It really dependson what you are looking for.  Columbus is a hot bed for Martial Arts. I have to echo Andie and Brian.  If you are Looking for Anris, you won't do better than Dan MacConnell.  Very knowledgable, and a great teacher.  If you are lookign for Kenpo, Contemporary Karate isn't bad.  They do a Tracy/Parker blend.  I personally would look up Pete Galupo in Westerville as Contmeporory was his school before he sold it.  If you are looking for American Kenpo, there are a few guys around, including Andrew King who is a student of Dr. Chapel.  Best bet is to stop by the places and see for yourself.

Brian Jones


----------



## Jack Meower

Brian Jones said:


> It really dependson what you are looking for.  Columbus is a hot bed for Martial Arts. I have to echo Andie and Brian.  If you are Looking for Anris, you won't do better than Dan MacConnell.  Very knowledgable, and a great teacher.  If you are lookign for Kenpo, Contemporary Karate isn't bad.  They do a Tracy/Parker blend.  I personally would look up Pete Galupo in Westerville as Contmeporory was his school before he sold it.  If you are looking for American Kenpo, there are a few guys around, including Andrew King who is a student of Dr. Chapel.  Best bet is to stop by the places and see for yourself.
> 
> Brian Jones



Thanks.  You mentioned some places I hadn't found while searching, which is kind of what I was hoping for, along with opinions on the ones I did find.  

Who is Dr. Chapel?


----------



## Jack Meower

Tarot said:


> Hey Jack, welcome to MT
> 
> I currently train at the Hilliard Martial Arts Center in Modern Arnis.   If you're looking for weapons training and empty hand training please come  check out the school.  Master Dan is very knowledgeable and a great instructor.  He will gladly answer any questions you have and will show you around the school.
> 
> I also train at Ohio Muay Thai which is a sister school of Short North Muay Thai.  While I don't personally have any experience with Short North, I can definitely recommend Ohio Muay Thai.  The instructors are awesome, helpful, and also extremely knowledgeable.  The school also just moved to a bigger place and now there is over 5000 sq. feet of space.
> 
> Good luck with your search!  If you have any questions feel free to PM me.  :asian:



Thanks Tarot.  I may PM you with specific questions, if I think of any.  I am hoping to check out the HMAC place soon.  

Where exactly is Ohio Muay Thai?  I didn't see an address on their site.


----------



## Flying Crane

You might also check with YMCAs and other health clubs, and keep your ears and eyes open for low-key programs taught out of back yards and garages.  They may offer some programs that don't have direct advertising, like Yellowpages or websites.  You just might find some other programs you were not aware of.  Some things fly under the radar, yet can be excellent instruction, sometimes in rare systems.


----------



## JWLuiza

There is a Tang Soo Do Program in Columbus as well:
http://ctsda.com/

WTSDA affiliated


----------



## Jack Meower

Flying Crane said:


> You might also check with YMCAs and other health clubs, and keep your ears and eyes open for low-key programs taught out of back yards and garages.  They may offer some programs that don't have direct advertising, like Yellowpages or websites.  You just might find some other programs you were not aware of.  Some things fly under the radar, yet can be excellent instruction, sometimes in rare systems.



Thanks Flying Crane.  The 'low-key' programs you mention is sort of how I was hoping to find a silat instructor, perhaps by posting here, since I cannot seem to find one any other way.  

I am getting some very good information so far, including the Columbus Recreation System information, which I was not aware of.  And the kenpo people who are unlisted as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jack Meower

Oh yeah.  I mentioned *Dr. Wu's Kung Fu* in my original post.  Their website is now back up.  It is:  http://drwumartialarts.com/index.html


----------



## Brian Jones

Jack Meower said:


> Thanks. You mentioned some places I hadn't found while searching, which is kind of what I was hoping for, along with opinions on the ones I did find.
> 
> Who is Dr. Chapel?


 
Andrew could do this better than I, but Dr. Ron Chapel is a first generation Black Belt under Ed Parker.  He posts on here frequently.  There are a few American Kenpo people in town who do teach.  Most of them are pretty reasonable.  I would call Peter Galupo in Westerville, he knows most of the marital artists in Columbus personally and will help you. PM me if you need a phone number for him. I am glad you are thinking about checking out HMAC. I train there and you won't find a better group to train with.  All good  people, very welcoming.  

Brian Jones


----------



## Jack Meower

JWLuiza said:


> There is a Tang Soo Do Program in Columbus as well:
> http://ctsda.com/
> 
> WTSDA affiliated



Thank you.  From what I can tell, though I'm not certain from their website, I believe they teach out of a rec center that isn't too far from me.  I can't really tell from their site where they teach.  Maybe I'm missing it.


----------



## Tarot

Jack Meower said:


> Thanks Tarot.  I may PM you with specific questions, if I think of any.  I am hoping to check out the HMAC place soon.
> 
> Where exactly is Ohio Muay Thai?  I didn't see an address on their site.



It's located on the west side of Columbus.  They specifically do not put the address on the site to help cut down on people who just randomly wander in.  You can email or phone to speak with them about their gym and set up an appointment to come talk with them in person and watch a class.  

If you do, tell them Andrea (which is me  ) told you about the place.   Because I'm sure they'll ask you how you heard about them.

Also, if you are still looking around for schools, Dojo Locator is a great website for that.


----------



## Jack Meower

Tarot said:


> It's located on the west side of Columbus.  They specifically do not put the address on the site to help cut down on people who just randomly wander in.  You can email or phone to speak with them about their gym and set up an appointment to come talk with them in person and watch a class.
> 
> If you do, tell them Andrea (which is me  ) told you about the place.   Because I'm sure they'll ask you how you heard about them.
> 
> Also, if you are still looking around for schools, Dojo Locator is a great website for that.



Thanks Tarot.  I actually downloaded and watched the video on their site from where they were on a local news show.  Their address was on the video, so I could see how far they are from me.  I'll call them if I want to visit.  It was a pretty good demo.


----------



## Tarot

Jack Meower said:


> Thanks Tarot.  I actually downloaded and watched the video on their site from where they were on a local news show.  Their address was on the video, so I could see how far they are from me.  I'll call them if I want to visit.  It was a pretty good demo.



Well, since they just moved to a bigger space, the address in the video will be out of date.


----------



## Jack Meower

Tarot said:


> Well, since they just moved to a bigger space, the address in the video will be out of date.



That's ok.  As long as it's still in the same general area, I'll have an idea of the commute time involved.


----------



## Brandon Fisher

I would suggest this school

Imperial School Of Martial Arts
4273 Westland Mall 
Columbus, OH 43228
Sensei Chad Bentz & Hanshi Mike Hixson

They teach Shorin Ryu and are very nice people and competent instructors.


----------



## Steve Howard

Jack,
Sorry I didn't see your post earlier.  Haven't posted on Martial Talk for awhile.  I see that a number of people have mentioned looking up Peter Galupo in Westerville.  I would also encourage you to speak to him if you can.  He can give you 1st hand info on both Contemporary Kenpo Karate and the Jay T Will Karate studio on 5th.  He is also, as previously mentioned, a genuinely nice guy as well as a gifted instructor and martial artist in his own right.  

Just to throw my own 2 cents worth in, I would highly recommend trying out the Jay T Will studio.  The head instructor there, Herb Lambprecht, was my own teacher's primary instructor.  Mr. Lambprecht has over 30+ years FULL TIME experience teaching kenpo.  He is one of the most knowlegible and talented instructors and martial artists I've ever met. 

If my own instructor hadn't had to close his studio, I'd invite you down to Lancaster (I've been teaching 15 years and love kenpo - though I've also studied tae kwon do, european fencing, collegiate freestyle wrestling and judo).  I don't pretend that kenpo is the best art for everyone; but I do encourage anyone who is interested in martial arts to at least give kenpo a try.  Anyway, good luck in whatever school/art you choose and welcome to MartialTalk.

Steve Howard
Sandan
kenporaw@yahoo.com


----------



## Jack Meower

Brandon Fisher said:


> I would suggest this school
> 
> Imperial School Of Martial Arts
> 4273 Westland Mall
> Columbus, OH 43228
> Sensei Chad Bentz & Hanshi Mike Hixson
> 
> They teach Shorin Ryu and are very nice people and competent instructors.




Thanks.  I've never heard of this school.  I will try to find some information.


----------



## Jack Meower

Steve Howard said:


> Jack,
> Sorry I didn't see your post earlier.  Haven't posted on Martial Talk for awhile.  I see that a number of people have mentioned looking up Peter Galupo in Westerville.  I would also encourage you to speak to him if you can.  He can give you 1st hand info on both Contemporary Kenpo Karate and the Jay T Will Karate studio on 5th.  He is also, as previously mentioned, a genuinely nice guy as well as a gifted instructor and martial artist in his own right.
> 
> Just to throw my own 2 cents worth in, I would highly recommend trying out the Jay T Will studio.  The head instructor there, Herb Lambprecht, was my own teacher's primary instructor.  Mr. Lambprecht has over 30+ years FULL TIME experience teaching kenpo.  He is one of the most knowlegible and talented instructors and martial artists I've ever met.
> 
> If my own instructor hadn't had to close his studio, I'd invite you down to Lancaster (I've been teaching 15 years and love kenpo - though I've also studied tae kwon do, european fencing, collegiate freestyle wrestling and judo).  I don't pretend that kenpo is the best art for everyone; but I do encourage anyone who is interested in martial arts to at least give kenpo a try.  Anyway, good luck in whatever school/art you choose and welcome to MartialTalk.
> 
> Steve Howard
> Sandan
> kenporaw@yahoo.com



Steve,

Thanks for all the helpful info.  It's good to hear more about Mr. Lamprecht.  Quite an endorsement.


----------



## SenseiBear

Lots of great resources and recommendations here.  If you are really looking for the right martial art program for you, I would recommend visiting every recommendation on here and sitting in on, or, if they allow, trying a class.

My two cents:  any class worth attending isn't going to be a high pressure situation like a health club, and often, the harder to get a hold of the better...  

but I'm biased.  I have always trained in back yard, garage, and rec. center dojos that functioned with little to no advertisement.  If you found us it was usually because you were brought or you were sent...  Maybe you saw us in the park and inquired.

Oh, I have trained for limited times in commercial schools, but I found I often learned and enjoyed more in small groups with an instructor who wanted to share his art, not market it to make a living at it.  It also has always been cheaper, often with only a token fee to cover rec center costs.


----------



## Jack Meower

SenseiBear said:


> Lots of great resources and recommendations here.  If you are really looking for the right martial art program for you, I would recommend visiting every recommendation on here and sitting in on, or, if they allow, trying a class.
> 
> My two cents:  any class worth attending isn't going to be a high pressure situation like a health club, and often, the harder to get a hold of the better...
> 
> but I'm biased.  I have always trained in back yard, garage, and rec. center dojos that functioned with little to no advertisement.  If you found us it was usually because you were brought or you were sent...  Maybe you saw us in the park and inquired.
> 
> Oh, I have trained for limited times in commercial schools, but I found I often learned and enjoyed more in small groups with an instructor who wanted to share his art, not market it to make a living at it.  It also has always been cheaper, often with only a token fee to cover rec center costs.



Thanks SenseiBear.  And thanks all for the help.  

Here's the latest update:  
A few people here mentioned rec centers.  I've found a Muay Thai class at a local rec center which I visited and will attend when the new session begins - in about 2 weeks.  I really think I'll like it.  

I also found what is basically a Silat practice group.  I cannot seem to find an actual Silat instructor in Columbus, but I've found someone who has studied for a couple years who was recommended by a Guru who I found via the Bukti Negara website.  

I really appreciate that so many of you have taken the time to help in my search.  I'll see how this goes and work from there.  I still may visit more of the schools as well.  If I find something I really, really like I may have to do it.  I'm especially interested in the Modern Arnis school in Hilliard.  I guess we will see in time, as this is a work in progress.  

Thanks again to all.  I'll stick around (I kind of like it here) and I'll keep you posted.  

Wayne  -- Jack Meower is my cat's (see avatar) nickname when 24 is on


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

You might also like to check out the Asian festival which is held in 
Franklin Park every Memorial Day weekend. They have a stage dedicated to martial arts, with demos just about all day Saturday and Sunday. Several of the Columbus schools demo there.

By the way, the Kenpo taught at the Jay T. Will school is closer to the Tracy's variety than to EPAK. That's why Jay referred to it as "Chinese Kenpo".

Good luck in your training!


----------



## Jack Meower

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> You might also like to check out the Asian festival which is held in
> Franklin Park every Memorial Day weekend. They have a stage dedicated to martial arts, with demos just about all day Saturday and Sunday. Several of the Columbus schools demo there.
> 
> By the way, the Kenpo taught at the Jay T. Will school is closer to the Tracy's variety than to EPAK. That's why Jay referred to it as "Chinese Kenpo".
> 
> Good luck in your training!



Thanks for the info.  I do plan to attend the Asian festival if I'm not working that weekend.  

I didn't know that about the Jay T. Will school either.  Actually, I've read some things comparing Tracy's to EPAK, but I still don't understand the differences.  If you feel like explaining them to me, feel free to send me a message.  

Thanks!


----------



## Tarot

Jack Meower said:
			
		

> Here's the latest update:
> A few people here mentioned rec centers.  I've found a Muay Thai class at a local rec center which I visited and will attend when the new session begins - in about 2 weeks.  I really think I'll like it.



Nice   Who's the Kru?


----------



## Jack Meower

Tarot said:


> Nice   Who's the Kru?



His first name is John, but I've forgotten his last name.  It really looks like fun and a cheap way to get started.  Maybe this will help me figure out what I am really looking for, and get in better shape.


----------



## g-bells

BlackDragon JKD Acadamey- Instructor Will Figgins

Teaches JKD and BJJ


----------



## Jack Meower

g-bells said:


> BlackDragon JKD Acadamey- Instructor Will Figgins
> 
> Teaches JKD and BJJ



I hadn't heard of this place and none of the many searches I've done turned it up.  Is it new?  I did find the website once you gave the name.  The website looks ok.


----------



## Flying Crane

Jack Meower said:


> I didn't know that about the Jay T. Will school either. Actually, I've read some things comparing Tracy's to EPAK, but I still don't understand the differences. If you feel like explaining them to me, feel free to send me a message.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Al, Jim, and Will Tracy were early students of Ed Parker, starting back in the late 1950s.  Later, Mr. Parker began to make changes to the art, taking it in a different direction.  The Tracys didn't agree with many of these changes, so they eventually split from Mr. Parker, and established their own lineage of kenpo.  They feel that they have kept their kenpo closer to how Mr. Parker first learned it from his own teacher in Hawaii.

Currently, Al Tracy heads the organization, his brothers are no longer formally involved.

The Tracys have also incorporated some elements from other arts, both Japanese and Chinese, into their method, so yes, there have been changes of their own made.

Jay T. Will was a student under the Tracys.  I believe he may have also had some training under Mr. Parker, or some of Mr. Parker's other students, so I imagine there would be some of those influences in how his lineage practices their method.

Any of the kenpo methods can be a very good path to follow, if well taught and if the art speaks to you and is a good match for you.


----------



## Jack Meower

Flying Crane said:


> Al, Jim, and Will Tracy were early students of Ed Parker, starting back in the late 1950s.  Later, Mr. Parker began to make changes to the art, taking it in a different direction.  The Tracys didn't agree with many of these changes, so they eventually split from Mr. Parker, and established their own lineage of kenpo.  They feel that they have kept their kenpo closer to how Mr. Parker first learned it from his own teacher in Hawaii.
> 
> Currently, Al Tracy heads the organization, his brothers are no longer formally involved.
> 
> The Tracys have also incorporated some elements from other arts, both Japanese and Chinese, into their method, so yes, there have been changes of their own made.
> 
> Jay T. Will was a student under the Tracys.  I believe he may have also had some training under Mr. Parker, or some of Mr. Parker's other students, so I imagine there would be some of those influences in how his lineage practices their method.
> 
> Any of the kenpo methods can be a very good path to follow, if well taught and if the art speaks to you and is a good match for you.



Thanks for the information.  I'll certainly give Mr. Lamprecht consideration, depending on how things work out with my immediate choices and how much time I have.  It seems there are several good choices here, I'll just have to find the one that's right for me.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Flying Crane said:


> Jay T. Will was a student under the Tracys. I believe he may have also had some training under Mr. Parker, or some of Mr. Parker's other students, so I imagine there would be some of those influences in how his lineage practices their method.


Jay originally studied under Mr. Parker. When he moved to San Jose, he began studies under the Tracys, at Mr. Parker's recommendation. He eventually earned his Shodan there, but went back to Mr. Parker to test again under his original teacher, which he claimed wasn't a problem since what Mr. Parker and the Tracys were teaching at the time was virtually the same. Again, all this according to Jay. He eventually earned his Seventh from Mr. Parker, and his Eighth under Mr. Tracy after Mr. Parker's death.

Jack, sorry I havn't addressed the EPAK/Tracy's question, but others on this forum have already done so far more eloquently than I could.

You might also want to check out the Krav Maga schools in the area, or Tony Brown's Hung Gar school.


----------



## Jack Meower

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Jay originally studied under Mr. Parker. When he moved to San Jose, he began studies under the Tracys, at Mr. Parker's recommendation. He eventually earned his Shodan there, but went back to Mr. Parker to test again under his original teacher, which he claimed wasn't a problem since what Mr. Parker and the Tracys were teaching at the time was virtually the same. Again, all this according to Jay. He eventually earned his Seventh from Mr. Parker, and his Eighth under Mr. Tracy after Mr. Parker's death.
> 
> Jack, sorry I havn't addressed the EPAK/Tracy's question, but others on this forum have already done so far more eloquently than I could.
> 
> You might also want to check out the Krav Maga schools in the area, or Tony Brown's Hung Gar school.



Thanks Randy,

The differences are a bit confusing.  I've read some things about more techniques in Tracy's I think.  

I've heard about Tony Brown's kung fu school, but I don't really know anything about him.


----------



## Flying Crane

Jack Meower said:


> Thanks Randy,
> 
> The differences are a bit confusing. I've read some things about more techniques in Tracy's I think.


 
Tracy's does have a larger curriculum than most other related kenpo systems that I am aware of.  I wouldn't get too hung up on that point one way or the other.  The kenpo systems tend to be structured in a similar way, using Self Defense techniques that are designed to give you useful tactics for dealing with certain kinds of attacks.  Some people like to have a longer list of these, others prefer a shorter list.  Either way, the approach is similar, and you can get very good results from any of them, provided they are well taught and it's a good match for you.


----------



## Jack Meower

Flying Crane said:


> Tracy's does have a larger curriculum than most other related kenpo systems that I am aware of.  I wouldn't get too hung up on that point one way or the other.  The kenpo systems tend to be structured in a similar way, using Self Defense techniques that are designed to give you useful tactics for dealing with certain kinds of attacks.  Some people like to have a longer list of these, others prefer a shorter list.  Either way, the approach is similar, and you can get very good results from any of them, provided they are well taught and it's a good match for you.



Thank you Mr. Crane.  

It looks like I'm going to try something else, at least for the moment, but if I do decide to give Kenpo a try it seems as though Mr. Lamprecht comes highly recommended.


----------



## jks9199

I'm glad you found something you think you'll enjoy.  Sorry I couldn't get some info together faster... but I'm having trouble getting answers from busy folks.


----------



## Jack Meower

jks9199 said:


> I'm glad you found something you think you'll enjoy.  Sorry I couldn't get some info together faster... but I'm having trouble getting answers from busy folks.



That's ok JKS.  Thanks for trying.  

I'd still be interested to know about Bando when they get back to you.  I won't be able to start anything until next week at the earliest, and who knows how things will work out.  

Thanks again!


----------



## yukimasahiko

MBuzzy said:


> I have to recommend Central Ohio Martial Arts - I train in Haidong Gumdo there.  Korean Sword Art.  Master Clements teaches a wide range of Korean Martial Arts including Jido Kwan Tae Kwon Do, Hapkido, Haidong Gumdo, Kuk Kung, as well as hosts a Tai Chi class.  I love the school and would strongly recommend anyone there.
> 
> http://centralohiomartialarts.com/



Hey! Thats the school im learning about cause I wanna join in may or after may.I live in columbus and I am wanting to take up Haidong Gumdo as well.
Can u tell me a little bit about your experiance there cause I really like to know things befor joining. I talked to I think it was master clemets over the phone she sounds really nice. Just msg me when u have time ^^ ty


----------

